# Moving to Spain



## Barnsie (May 20, 2014)

Hi I have been looking everywhere for a site that can advise and guide us on our decision to retire to Spain.
We will come with the plan of cash buying a property. We would like to live somewhere that has an ex pat community. We were looking around the Southern Costa Blanca area. We will be reliant on public transport as we don't want to drive when we come out.
We (or more me!!!) would like a social life, meet ups, barbecues etc. clubs.
Also we need to take into account the costs of service charges etc that are not too high, the most popular areas, sunniest areas and areas with easy access to beaches, bars etc.
What does everyone think??


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Barnsie said:


> Hi I have been looking everywhere for a site that can advise and guide us on our decision to retire to Spain.
> We will come with the plan of cash buying a property. We would like to live somewhere that has an ex pat community. We were looking around the Southern Costa Blanca area. We will be reliant on public transport as we don't want to drive when we come out.
> We (or more me!!!) would like a social life, meet ups, barbecues etc. clubs.
> Also we need to take into account the costs of service charges etc that are not too high, the most popular areas, sunniest areas and areas with easy access to beaches, bars etc.
> What does everyone think??


Puerto de mazarron should suit you, but it would be difficult to live in most areas without a car if you want a social life. Probably, the only places you would manage without a car are those like Benidorm and Torrevieja


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nerja is probably too far south for you, but it has an excellent local bus service, a vibrant ex pat community and just about everything you could want. My parents, both in their 80s, do have a car but rarely drive anywhere as the bus service is so good. They have a short walk to either Supersol or Mercadona and they are out most days and evenings socialising...


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Barnsie, Welcome to the site. You are retiring and I reckon Spain is made for you. The obvious pitfall is to take somebody's word here for somewhere to live and then buy and suddenly you discover the next door neighbour is a problem, buses run only during summer months, supermarkets close Oct - April, the beach is unsafe, the community fees are higher than first expected, the weather is too hot in summer and too cold in winter, your search for the "Real Spain" has floundered etc etc.

You gotta do some leg work, my friend! Presuming it is accommodation in coastal Spain you're seeking just come out, look around, ask questions, talk to residents. Do not do this before October. Believe me, you will not have too much difficulty in acquiring a Barnsie-Friendly area before too long. Anything else is only pie-in-the-sky!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Barnsie said:


> What does everyone think??


About what? What was the question?

Go do some research on where you think you might like to locate to. People here can´t do that for you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a think about the Canaries, climate is better and the VAT is only 7% and in Las Palmas a car is not needed.


----------



## Guapalindy (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with thrax, Nerja sounds like the sort of place that would suit you. Not too far from Málaga airport either for visitors etc. I prefer mainland Spain to the islands to live (beautiful though they are) as it's easier to travel to all parts of Spain for yourself or visitors (coach/bus/train/plane etc). Not sure of the Nerja equivalent further North.


----------



## Barnsie (May 20, 2014)

*Thank you everyone*

Thanks for your comments. Yes you are right we do have to do our own investigating but because we predominantly want an area where there are ex pats we thought we would ask on here where the most popular areas were for them.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're going to live on the coast you'll have more trouble avoiding expats than finding them.

Are you decided on Costa Blanca and looking for recommendations about places in that region only?



Barnsie said:


> Thanks for your comments. Yes you are right we do have to do our own investigating but because we predominantly want an area where there are ex pats we thought we would ask on here where the most popular areas were for them.


----------



## Barnsie (May 20, 2014)

We chose Costa Blanca south due to weather but this isn't set in stone but we do want to be near to ex pats as at our time of life i am not sure that we will become fluent in Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barnsie said:


> Thanks for your comments. Yes you are right we do have to do our own investigating but because we predominantly want an area where there are ex pats we thought we would ask on here where the most popular areas were for them.



have you thought about Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia

north CB - but seems to fit the bill otherwise


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Barnsie,
There is a very nice, little known "oasis", on the coast just north of El Campello, called Coveta Fumar. It has a station for the (very reasonably priced), Alicante to Denia tram line (The Lemon Express), which, if you are relying on public transport. would be perfect for you. Check it out!
There is a small, well stocked supermarket (that even has gass bottles!). The area is popular and friendly with both the English (most can't speek Spanish!) and the Dutch. The restaurant/bars are excellent for socializing, quizzes etc.... The Cheeky Monkey (Richard (speeks Spanish)), Sins bar (Pat & Steve (a font of local knowledge)), and Los Dos, being the main haunts.


----------

